# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Todesfallen auf Thailandsstrassen

## Siamfan

Ich bin immer noch ein Befuerworter der aktuellen Reform und sehe auch die Anstrengungen der Regierung in diesem Bereich.
Auch um die Leistungen zu unterstreichen, habe ich dieses Thema gestartet.

----------


## Siamfan

Todesfalle no.1 fuer Zweiradfahrer sind alte zweispurige Bruecken.

Dieses Bild/ Schild, ist eigentlich die Ironie pur!  :: 
Die zweispurige Strasse hat links und rechts einen Haltestreifen, der von Fahrraedern und Kraftraedern benutzt werden darf.
In D(?ACH) duerften da keine Fahrraeder fahren, aber darum geht es jetzt nicht.

An vielen Bruecken faellt der Haltestreifen weg!!!

Fahren da gleichzeitig aus beiden Richtungen "Mopeds" und Grossfahrzeuge, wird es fuer die Zweiraeder hoellisch eng!

Findet die Polizei hinter der Bruecke einen toten Zweiradfahrer, und der riecht, warum immer, nach Alkohol, ist/war die Todesursache Alkohol.


Man hat jetzt an vielen Bruecken eine Geschwindigkeitsbeschraernkung von 50/h angebracht.
Wieviele sich daran halten und ob das was gebracht hat , wiss ich nicht.
Ich denke aber schon.
Soweit ich es verstehe, ist diese Geschwindigkeitsbeschraenkung gleich nach der Bruecke wieder beendet.

Hier wurden in den letzten Jahren auch viele Bruecken verbreitert!!!

----------


## Siamfan

Hier wurde eine neue Deckschicht eingebaut. Dadurch ist der Hoehenunterschied fast verschwunden. Waere das gleich hoch koennte man die Mopeds hinter einer dicken gelben Linie gerade durchfahren lassen und es gaebe weniger Unfaelle.

----------


## Siamfan

Die Reihenfolge ist heute, nachtraeglich nicht festlegbar.
Die Baumtoten sind irgendwo ganz vorne mit dabei!
Schutzplanken aus Beton oder Metall haben hier vieles verbessert.
Richtig ist, in Kurven kann es im EINZELFALL fuer Zweiraeder zu einer Gefahrerhoehung kommen.
Aber auch da gibt es bereits Gegenmassnahmen.


Diese Zahlen sprechen aber fuer das System.



Der Beginn wird heute abgeschraegt, wodurch es zu zu keinem Frontalunfall kommen kann.

----------


## Siamfan

Wenn ich hier in den letzten Jahren rumgefahren bin, konnte man staendig beobachten, es wurden neue Leitsysteme gebaut.

TH hat aber einen riesigen Nachholbedarf, trotz der grossen Anstrengungen(!!!) gibt es immer noch zu viele Luecken.

----------


## Siamfan

Hier Informationen zu 



> Schutzplanken
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schutzplanke


und 
[QUOTE]Betonschutzwaenden
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betonschutzwand[QUOTE]

Bei Neubau und bei Hochbruecken hat man sich wohl in TH fuer Betonschutzwaende entschieden.

----------


## Siamfan

Bei einem Frontalzusammenstoss, auch mit Baeumen, gibt es oft schwere und toedliche Verletzungen.

Faehrt das Fahrzeug seitlich an die Leitsysteme, gibt es viel Blechschaden, auch Schaden an den Leitsystemen selbst, wodurch viel Energie verloren geht, aber es gibt nur sehr wenige Schwerverletzte.

----------


## Siamfan

> Eine Betonschutzwand, Betongleitwand oder Betonleitwand, fachsprachlich Betonrückhaltesystem genannt, ist eine aus Beton hergestellte passive Schutzeinrichtung (Rückhaltesystem) an Straßen. Sie wird entweder aus Betonfertigteilen oder in Ortbeton mittels einer Gleitschalung hergestellt. Betonschutzwände werden nur im Ausnahmefall im Untergrund verankert. Üblicherweise sollen sie etwas nachgeben, um die Bremsbeschleunigung des anprallenden Fahrzeugs (und damit der Insassen) zu verringern. 
> 
> Wirkung bei Aufprall und Unfällen[Bearbeiten | Quelltext bearbeiten]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betonleitwand in Strangbetonverfahren
> ...


Ich befuerchte, in TH geben die Betonschutzwaende nicht nach und sie sind mit dem Untergrund verbunden.

Ich habe auch noch nicht bewusst eine beschaedigte Betonwand gesehen, ausser halt Kratzern.

Bei Leitplanken aus Metall sehe ich aber immer wieder deutliche Beschaedigungen.

Bei beiden Ausfuehrungen MUSS die Beschaedigung umgehend beseitigt werden, weil dadurch eine zusaetzlich Gefaehrdung besteht, wenn da einer gegenfaehrt.

----------


## Siamfan

So wie ich TH und die Thailaender heute kenne, hat diese "Wartungsfreundlichkeit" den Ausschlag fuer die Zuschlagsentscheidung gegeben!!

----------


## Siamfan

Da sieht man eigentlich recht deutlich,  wie die Wände einbetoniert sind. 
In der Mitte läuft noch eine Armierung durch. 

Für Pkws mag das ok sein!? 
Die kommen unten an den Sockel und kippen an die Wand und verlieren Energie. 
Es gibt kaum Schwerverletzte oder gar Tote,  und die Betonschutzsysteme sind kaum beschädigt. 
Anders bei zB bei den Hochlastigen VANs/Minibussen.
Die kommen mit den Rädern an den schrägen Sockel,  kippen gegen die senkrechte Schutzwand,  da der Schwerpunkt aber sehr hoch ist,  , rollen sie einfach über die Oberjante,  auch in den Gegenverkehr hinein und verursachen schreckliche Unfälle. 
Das sollte auch bei SUVs so sein und großen Bussen und LKWs.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich komme auf die Leitsysteme nochmal zurück. 
Aber ich will hier mal weiter kommen. 


Mit dem seitlichen Unterfahrschutz,  werden viele Schwerverletzte und Verkehrstote verhindert. 
Hiermit soll verhindert werden,  Fußgänger,  Kinder,  Zweiräder aller Art,  ... geraten unter den Lkw und werden von den Hinterrädern oder der "hinteren Unterfahrschürze"(=Stoßstange) zermalmt. 
Hier im Süden beobachte ich eine erfreuliche Zunahme. 
Es gibt aber Expats die behaupten,  in (zB)  Chiang Mai gäbe es das nicht.
Der seitliche Unterfahrschutz kann das Unterfahren von PKWs,  Sportwagen,  ... nicht verhindern.  Dafür sind sie nicht stabil genug. 
Das wäre nicht bezahlbar. Da es auch verhältnismäßig selten vorkommt,  zu teuer.

----------


## Siamfan

DAS ist wieder die Todesfalle schlecht hin! 

Bin mal gespannt,  wieviele Aktike, die Todesfalle erkennen.

----------


## Siamfan

> DAS ist wieder die Todesfalle schlecht hin! 
> 
> Bin mal gespannt,  wieviele Aktive, die Todesfalle erkennen.


Ja, es ist auch gut getarnt.

Weltweit hat man viel Massnahmen umgesetzt, um Auffahrunfaelle zu entschaerfen.
Dazu gehoert 
- hinterer Unterfahrschutz bei LKWs
- Knautschzone vorne
- Airbag
- Sicherheitsgurte
-...

Ich finde keine Zahlen, aber dadurch wurde weltweit eine grosse Zahl von Verkerstoten reduziert.

In TH, wo es viele Verkehrstote hat, wird das ausgehebelt:



Hohe Fahrzeuge (SUV, VAN, Minibusse, Reisebusse, ...[auch Motorraeder]) werden bei einem Auffahrunfall von hinten auf einen LKW mehr oder weniger geschuetzt.

Anders ist es, wenn der LKW mit waagerecht eingehaengter Heckklappe (wodurch mehr Ladeflaeche erzielt wird) faehrt.
Siehe unteres Bild
Bevor die ganzen Schutzeinrichtungen wirken koennen, wird der Fahrer und Beifahrer *GEKOEPFT*  :: 

Aus einem banalen Auffahrunfall, der weltweit millionenfach vorkommt, wird ein solches schreckliches Ereignis.

Ich denke auch in TH wird nicht immer ueber solche Details berichtet, aber ich gehe von einem beachtlichen Teil davon aus.

Ich habe jetzt schon oefters bei Fahrten, oder wenn ich auf meinen Sohn vor der Schule an der Highway warte, mitgezaehlt. Es sind bis zu 20% der LKWs, die so fahren.


Durch diese Veraenderung des Ladeschwerpunktes ergeben sich viele andere Gefaehrdungen, auch fuer den LKW selbst.

Am schlimmsten ist noch die schlechte Sichtbarkeit bei Dunkelheit.

Diese Heckklappen sind bis zu einen Meter lang!!! Die roten Ruecklichter sind meist sehr hoch angebracht. Sie werden durch die eigentliche Ladeflaeche schon 20-40 cm ueberdeckt.
Je hoeher der Fahrer des Folgefahrzeuges sitzt, und je dichter er auffaehrt, um so mehr verschwinden die Ruecklichter.

Einfach nochmal das Foto im letzten Beitrag schauen. Auch die Plane koennte die Lichter zusaetzlich verdecken.

Man brauchte nur mal fuer 1-2 Wochen das Merkmal "eingehaengte Heckklappe"  miterfassen, wodurch man schnell genauere Zahlen haette.

Ich denke, das sind 2-5.000 Verkehrstote jedes Jahr.


Nach meiner Rechtsauslegung ist es weltweit verboten! Man darf zwar die Ladung nach hinten rausragen lassen, aber dadurch wird die zulaessige Fahrzeuglaenge ueberschritten.

----------


## wein4tler

Wenn man Glück hat, wird hier die hinten rausragende Ladung mit irgendeinem Fetzen Stoffes  gesichert.
Die Ladungen müssten genauer von der Polizei kontrolliert werden. Ich sah einen PKW-Fahrer, da hatte der Beifahrer das Fenster unten und hielt die lange Eisenstange mit der Hand. Sah aus wie früher die Ritter mit der Lanze.

----------


## Siamfan

Genauso schlimm sind U-Turns!
Hier mal zur Einstimmung ein Viedeo:


Auch wenn da Thai gesprochen wird, ist das eigentlich "selbsterklaerend".

----------


## Siamfan

Es geht um U-Turns!
Eigentlich sollte man die gruene Linie fahren.

Aber das schafft kaum einer

Ich habe einen JAZZ (Honda) mit 10,5m Wendekreis und komme , auch wenn ich ganz links anfahre, nicht innerhalb der Beschleunigungsspur herum.
Ein Pickup schon gar nicht!

----------


## Siamfan

Die einzigen , die da rum kaemen sind Mopeds.


Da fahren aber die Meisten links weiter, um sich dann Quer rueber (ohne jegliche Vorwaertsbewegung in der Mitte einzuordnen (siehe rote Linie!
Der nachfolgende Verkehr (!18-20 m/s)faehrt mit verhaeltnismaessig  grosser Geschwindigkeit, in die Querbewegung ohne Vorwaertsbewegung rein.

Besser waere, die gruene Linie zu fahren, vor allem auch, weil der Unterschied der Vorwaertsbewegung sehr gering ist.

----------


## wein4tler

U-Turns sind sehr gefährliche Fallen. Erst letzte Woche gab es hier bei uns wieder einen tödlichen Unfall. Der Motorradfahrer der den U-Turn machte, hatte anscheinend die Geschwindigkeit des Pick-Ups falsch eingeschätzt.

----------


## Siamfan

> U-Turns sind sehr gefährliche Fallen. Erst letzte Woche gab es hier bei uns wieder einen tödlichen Unfall. Der Motorradfahrer der den U-Turn machte, hatte anscheinend die Geschwindigkeit des Pick-Ups falsch eingeschätzt.


Es ist fuer Kinder, Alte, und wenig geuebte, nicht leicht, sich auf zwei Sachen gleichzeitig zu konzentrieren. Das waere hier  der nachfolgende Verkehr und der Gegenverkehr.
Deswegen auch, soll der Uturn in zwei Schritten erfolgen.

Mir ist mal einer in D von Links reingefahren.
Der schaute nur nach links (mein Gegenverkehr) weil da staendig Autos kamen.
Dann kam keines mehr und er fuhr los.
Er fuhr mir voll in die Seite.

Das ist mit der Geschwindigkeit auch so! 
Deswegen braucht es immer bei Kindern eine Mittelinsel, wo sie sich neu orientieren koennen.
Fehlt die rennen die oft einfach weiter und keiner kann so kurzfristig anhalten.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich hatte deswegen fuer U-turns folgenden Vorschlag gemacht:

Im Prinzip wird auf beiden Seiten der Durchgangsverkehr um eine Spur nach links, auf den Standstreifen verschoben.

Dadurch gewinnt man in der Mitte zwei Spuren, wodurch der beruehrungsfreie Wendekreis um 7-9 m grosser wird.

Fuer Pickups und normale LKWs reicht das voll.

Auf der Beschleunigungsspur muss man sich dann einfaedeln.
Aber auch istdann der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied geringer!!!

Eigentlich kostet das nur ein paar Eimer Farben.

Macht man es, wenn der Neuanstrich sowieso erforderlich ist, kostet es fast gar nichts.

----------


## Siamfan

:: 
Die haben das beim Uturn zurück zum Tesco,  auf der einen Seite umgesetzt. 






Das ging schon ganz gut! Es gab keinen Rückstau mehr. 
Wichtig wäre,  sie ziehen in der Abbiegespur zunächst ganz nach links,  dann werden die Räder schnel nach rechts eingeschlagen. 
Dann kommt ein Pickup locker rum. 

Ein Polizist im Scheitel,  könnte den Leuten klar machen,  
wie man rumkommt.

----------


## Siamfan

Würde das in ganz TH gemacht,  hätte es in einem  Jahr >1.000 Verkehrstote!

----------


## Siamfan

> Würde das in ganz TH gemacht,  hätte es in einem  Jahr >1.000 Verkehrstote!


 ::  Grosser Fehler!
Richtig haette es heissen muessen:

Würde das in ganz TH gemacht,  hätte es in einem  Jahr >1.000 Verkehrstote *weniger*!


Hierdurch gehen insbesondere auch die Zweiradunfaelle zurueck.

Damit sollte aber auch klar werden, RADFAHRER haben grundsaetzlich NICHTS auf Highways zu suchen und duerfen keinen U-Turn benutzen!
Radfahrer duerfen Highways NUR an Kreuzungen ueberqueren!

----------


## Siamfan

> Wenn man Glück hat, wird hier die hinten rausragende Ladung mit irgendeinem Fetzen Stoffes  gesichert.
> Die Ladungen müssten genauer von der Polizei kontrolliert werden. Ich sah einen PKW-Fahrer, da hatte der Beifahrer das Fenster unten und hielt die lange Eisenstange mit der Hand. Sah aus wie früher die Ritter mit der Lanze.


Ich habe mal einen Pickup gesehen, der hat 6-8 dicke Bambusstangen transportiert. Die haben hinten und vorne >2m uebergestanden und er hatte die Stangen UNTER dem Pickup befestigt!

Es steht und faellt alles nur mit den Kontrolle der Polizei.

Aber wenn es da jetzt Ueberwachungs-/ Auswertungsprogramme fuer die Videokameras gibt, aendert sich das schlagartig.

Ich plaediere auch dafuer, diese Aufgabe wird auch privatisiert.

----------


## Siamfan

Mir ist es bis heute nicht gelungen,  die Werte aus zB D da gegenüberzustellen.

Es ist wohl nochmal niedriger. 
Mir kommt es vor (ernsthaft), als hätte man die LKWs durchgeschnitten und einen Meter oder mehr eingeschweißt. 

Aufgefallen sind mir LKWs,  wo der seitliche Unterfahrschutz total sinnlos zu kurz war. 
Wenn das tatsächlich so ist,  muß man sich nicht wundern,  wenn TH soviele Verkehrstote hat. 
Auch die Doppeldeckerbusse sollen Marke "Selbstbau" in Bezug auf den Aufbau sein.

----------


## Siamfan

Thailand wird nie ein Radfahrer-Land! ... auch weil die Bordsteine zu hoch sind.


Das Schild ist gut (!) aber das alleine bringt keine Sicherheit.


Radweg in der Innenstadt wird angelegt.

Der tagsueber und in der Nacht ueberhaupt nicht benutzt.
Da stehen Muelltonne drauf, Baumaterial wird abgelagert, .... und ueberall wird geparkt.
In der Daemmerung fahren Einzelne und kleine Gruppen.
Die bekommen aber durch den Radweg eine Sicherheit vorgetaeuscht , die gar nicht da ist.

Hier hat man jetzt einen Radweg neben der Highway gebaut, "zweispurig", mit eigenen Bruecken, eigener Beleuchtung, .... >10km.
Da gibt es alle 50-100m eine Grundstueckseinmuendung und fuer die Grundstuecke gibt es keine andere Erschliessung.
Der Belag sieht deswegen entsprechend besch...eiden aus.

Ich fahre da zu verschiedenen Tageszeiten und achte immer auf den Betrieb. Heute fahren dort nur EINZZELNE ANFAENGER und Mopeds und die Sportradfahrer fahren wieder beidseitig der Highway auf dem Standstreifen.
In D gilt fuer vergleichbare Strassen eine *MINDEST-*Geschwindigkeit von 60km/H und da Radfahrer nicht staendig diese halten koennen, duerfen Sie da nicht fahren!! Und das hat seinen guten Grund! Der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied ist zu gross!!!

Ich bin Teenager immer mit dem Rad 3km zur Schule gefahren. Da war aber das Stueck neben der Kreisstrasse durch eine stabile Leitplanke abgetrennt!

Daten ueber Unfaelle mit Radfahrern und Toten, habe ich noch nie gesehen. 
Frueher hat man die Wanderarbeiter nicht erfasst und heute explodieren die wirklichen Zahlen!

----------


## Siamfan

Durch die Windschutzscheibe aufgenommen.

Wenn sich zwei Autofahrer begegneten, mussten sie auf den Fahrradweg ausweichen. 
Da wo Autos und Mopeds parken muss der Radfahrer ausweichen.

Das Gute, ich habe da noch nie einen Radfahrer gesehen.
Diese Seitenstrasse fahre ich aber auch nur tagsueber.

----------


## Siamfan

Für mich eine ganz wichtige Sache:Poleposition für Mopeds und Fahrräder.
Mopeds haben einen so schnellen Anzug,  bevor die Pickups merken,  es ist grün,  sind die schon >50m Weiter. Fahrräder sind nicht ganz so schnell.  Beide sind aber außerdem vorne in der "frischen" Luft. 
Wenn die Zweiräder wie bisher zwischen den sonstigen Fahrzeugen fahren müssen,  kommen von denen in einer Grünphase weniger über die Kreuzung,  weil sie ständig zu den Zweirädern Abstand halten müssen.

----------


## Siamfan

Ein neues Schild,  das beim Linksabgiegen Verbesserung  bringt:

Es erlaubt bei roter Ampel wie bisher,  verlangt dabei aber besondere Vorsicht. 

Auf deutsch würde das heißen,  man darf links abbiegen,  aber nur wenn der vorfahrtberechtigte Verkehr nicht behindert oder gefährdet wird. Das Gleiche gilt für Foßgänger.

----------


## Siamfan

> Die haben das beim Uturn zurück zum Tesco,  auf der einen Seite umgesetzt.


Schade,  das war wohl nur für die 7-heißen Tage. Ist wieder alles wie früher.

----------


## Siamfan

Diese Schilder stehen jetzt an allen Schulen. 


Sind Schulen außerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften, ist an Schulen die Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf 50km/h festgesetzt. 
Viele Schulen außerhalb haben Fußgängerbrücken erhalten,  nicht alle. 
Zebrastreifen halte ich aus den bekannten Gründen für sehr bedenklich! 
Die Kinder erhalten außerdem in der 5./6. Klasse eine theorethische VerkehrsAusbildung , vom Feinsten.

----------


## Siamfan

Auszug aus dem Gesetz:



> Section 11 (500B)
>  [If it gets dark and you cannot see clearly more than 150m, you must turn on the headlight.]
> http://driving-in-thailand.com/land-traffic-act/#07



 :: 

* NEIN!!!* 

Genauso wird in TH gefahren.

Richtig waere, 
 *LICHT AN,um selbst besser gesehen zu werden!*

Es ist schon sehr begrüssenswert, dass Krafträder immer das Licht anhaben müssen.


Gibt es Länder, wo alle Kraftfahrzeuge immer beim Fahren das Licht anmachen müssen?
Was gibt es dafür Erfahrungen?

Aus dem Stehgreif würde ich genau dafür plädieren!

Ich bin mir sicher, das würde viele Unfälle und Verkehrstote verhindern!

Natürlich muss die Polizei auch hier regelmässig die Funktionsfähigkeit des Lichtes kontrollieren.

Die Einhaltung koennte an allen Videoeinrichtungen, mit automatischer Auswertung und Bussgeld Erteilung und Punkteabzug, überwacht werden.

Der Einkaufskorb vorne am Moped ist da ein Problem! Sitzt da ein "Taschenhund" drin oder man hat eine volle "Lebenstüte" deponiert, sieht man von dem Licht nichts mehr!!
Deswegen sollte man diese Koerbe verbieten.

----------


## Siamfan

> Hier hat man jetzt einen Radweg neben der Highway gebaut, "zweispurig", mit eigenen Bruecken, eigener Beleuchtung, .... >10km.
> ....
> Ich fahre da zu verschiedenen Tageszeiten und achte immer auf den Betrieb. Heute fahren dort nur EINZZELNE ANFAENGER und Mopeds und die Sportradfahrer fahren wieder beidseitig der Highway auf dem Standstreifen.


Wundern muß man sich aber nicht! Trotz des neuen Radweges (Richtung Phhuket), stehen auf der anderen Seite (zurück nach Ranong)  immer noch die alten Schilder:

----------


## Siamfan

Eine ganz wichtige Sache, die eigentlich an den Anfang gehoert haette:

*altersgerechte Kindersitze*



Vor 13 Jahren gab es hier in der Provinz NIX!!!

Wir mussten 350 km fahren und es gab keine Fachberatung!

Wir selbst hatten auch keine Ahnung!   :: 

Der Sitz muss ganz wichtig, *ALTERSGERECHT* sein!!!
Unbedingt im Internet vorher schlau machen!!!
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kindersitz

----------


## Siamfan

Ein schrecklicher,  aber lehrreicher Film! 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DO596QcInEg



Die Kinder wollen was sehen!

----------


## Siamfan

Auf der Suche,  nach einer Lösung,  bin ich über dieses Teil gestolpert. 
Normalerweise wird das von hinten bei *einer* Kopfstütze eingehängt,  und man hat dann mehrere Haken,  wo man etwas dranhängen kann. 
Ich habe ein längeres Rohr mit den Teilen und einem längeren Isolierschlauch zusammengebaut. 



Damit kann man das Teil an den jeweils inneren Stäben der beiden Nackenstützen einhängen. 
Damit wäre das,  was man im Video sehen kann,  mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zu verhindern. 
Ob es so ist,  und andere Gefahren bestehen,  sollten geeignete Fachleute prüfen und entscheiden. 


Natürlich ist es besser,  das Kind in einem alters-und größengerechten Kindersitz auf der Rückbank anzuschnallen. 
......

----------


## Siamfan

Viel schlimmer finde ich noch die Situation bei den Kindern auf dem Beiwagen! 
Viele Eltern setzen sie schon tief auf den Boden unf ein Erwachsener setzt sich dabei. Das ist schon die halbe Miete! 
Trotzdem habe ich schon 3Kinder auf der Straße liegen sehen,  die aber mit leichten Blessuren  davon gekommen sind. 
Bei einer Vollbremsung oder einem Frontalunfall,  schießen sie wie eine Kanonenkugel weg. 
Es braucht auch da,  kurzfristig eine bezahlbare und praktizierbare Lösung!

----------


## Siamfan

> Die haben das beim Uturn zurück zum Tesco,  auf der einen Seite umgesetzt. 
> Das ging schon ganz gut! Es gab keinen Rückstau mehr. 
> Wichtig wäre,  sie ziehen in der Abbiegespur zunächst ganz nach links,  dann werden die Räder schnel nach rechts eingeschlagen. 
> Dann kommt ein Pickup locker rum.


Heute wieder das übliche Bild:

Das Stauende in der Abbiegespur geht bis in die Überholspur,  wo Fahrzeuge mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit "reinknallen"!!!

Genau diesen Rückstau gab es über Neujahr nicht,  da man ohne die Vorfahrt zu beachten zügig in der Beschleunigungsspur durchziehen  konnte.

----------


## Siamfan

> Heute wieder das übliche Bild:
> 
> Das Stauende in der Abbiegespur geht bis in die Überholspur,  wo Fahrzeuge mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit "reinknallen"!!!
> 
> Genau diesen Rückstau gab es über Neujahr nicht,  da man ohne die Vorfahrt zu beachten zügig in der Beschleunigungsspur durchziehen  konnte.


Und auch die Kraftraeder konnten in der Beschleunigungsspur durchziehen und mussten nicht quer ueber die Fahrbahn auf die linke Spur. Dabe haben sie NULL Vorwaertsbewegung  und dabei passieren viele Unfaelle!

----------


## Siamfan

An den Schulen stehen seit einigen Tagen an den Zebrastreifen Helfer in  gelben Hemden und mit blauen Mützen und bringen die Kinder sicher rüber.  ::

----------


## Siamfan

An einer Schule gibt es tatsächlich eine Fußgängerampel am Zebrastreifen.

Ich hatte da mal beobachtet,  wie man einen Versuch mit Schülerlotsen durchgeführt hatte,  aber das mit der Fußgängerampel hatte ich wohl übersehen,  oder sie ist neu!?
Entscheident ist,  die wird mit Druckknopf aktiviert und der  geht auf einer Seite nicht. 
Alle Kinder die in die Schule wollten,  sind einfach drüber gelaufen,  wenn frei war. 
Ich kam von der Schule her und da hat es funktioniert. Als für mich grün wurde,  hatten die Fahrzeuge rot,  .... ABER keiner hielt an!
Am Eingang standen zwei Lehrer,  die nur beobachteten.  Als sie merkten,  ich fotografiere,  telefonierten sie,  fotografierten auch,  und es wurden immer mehr,  aber keiner machte etwas.
Für mich ist das typisch TiT! 
Die Ampel wurde sicher als Second Hand gekauft und ohne Service und Wartungsvertrag. Und Gold war sicher dezentral für außerordentliche Wartung auch keines da. 
Und wie lange schon? 
Wirklich,  das war das volle Chaos!  Dahilten welche an der Ampel an,  um Ihre Kinder aussteigen zu lassen,  dann hielt ein zweites Fahrzeug an und due Schüler rannten los wurden aber dann vom Gegenverkehr ins Achtung gestellt. 
So ein Chaos habe ich echt noch nicht gesehen,  und die Lehrer schauten nur zu,  ...
Natürlich habe ich etliche Vorschläge das zu ändern und entschärfen.

----------


## Siamfan

Das mit der Ampel/Schule/ ... schiebe ich 2-3 Tage zurück,  da muß ich erst noch was machen. 


Mir gehen die Kinder in dem Moped-Beiwagen und auf den Rückbänken und in falschen Kindersitzen nicht aus dem Kopf! 
Ich hatte mir auf dem Schrottplatz extra einen alten Sicherheitsgurt besorgt,  habe aber jetzt keine Puppe,  die größenmäßig dazu paßt! 

Beim Anschnallen mit einem Hüftgurt (auch im Kindersitz),  ist zu beachten:

Der Gurt darf nicht zu hoch sitzen. 


Er heißt zwar "Hüft-Gurt zieht er aber in der Lage zu zieht er die Weichteile zusammen und es besteht große Gefahr für innere Verletzungen oder gar eine Querschnittslähmung!!! 

Ich glaube(!!!), wenn das (zu kleine) Kind etwas erhöht sitzt,  liegt der Gurt mehr über dem Oberschenkel,  wo er beim Unfall keinen Schaden anrichten kann.

----------


## Siamfan

Unser "Großer" wollte was sehen beim Autofahren!!! 

Ich hatte eine Lösung,  die aber für sich selbst entscheiden muß. 
Noch besser, die Polizei, DLT(Führerscheinstelle), ADAC(von TH?), der Fahrschulverband, .... übernimmt das und gibt eine Empfehlung  heraus. 
Der IST-Zustand in TH ist *ABSOLUT* besch... eiden! 
Kaum einer hat einen altersgerechten Kindersitz,  der dann auch noch richtig angebracht ist. 

Die Lösung, das Kind sitzt auf dem Schoß der Beifahrerin,  die es festhält, ist eine der schlechtesten!  Einen Moment nicht festgehalten und schon ist es passiert.  Ausserdem wirken da Kräfte, die kaum einer beherrschen kann. 

Ich habe das Kind auf den Beifahrersitz gesetzt, den Sicherheitsgurt eingerastet. Den Teil des Gurtes, der sonst über die Brust geht,  habe ich hinter den Rücken des Kindes gelegt.
Die Automatik hat so auch funktioniert. 

Problem,  wie schon mit dem Teddy dargestellt,  ...

... der "Hüft"gurt sitzt zu hoch,  und schneidet bei Belastung in den Bauch und verursacht dort schwere Verletzungen (auch Querschnittslähmung).

Ich habe das Kind auf eine kleine Plastikbox (~18cm hoch) gesetzt und dann den Gurt eingerastet.

Jetzt lag der Gurt auf Hüfte und Oberschenkel  bei Belastung eingeschnitten.

Mir ist schon klar,  insbesondere Perfektionisten bekommen da das kalte Grauen,  aber ein guter Kindersitz kostet5-6.000Baht und der "paßt" höchstens 1-2 Jahre. 
Deswegen, ... besser als gar nix!  (??)

----------


## Siamfan

> An einer Schule gibt es tatsächlich eine Fußgängerampel am Zebrastreifen.
> 
> Ich hatte da mal beobachtet,  wie man einen Versuch mit Schülerlotsen durchgeführt hatte,  aber das mit der Fußgängerampel hatte ich wohl übersehen,  oder sie ist neu!?
> Entscheident ist,  die wird mit Druckknopf aktiviert und der  geht auf einer Seite nicht. 
> Alle Kinder die in die Schule wollten,  sind einfach drüber gelaufen,  wenn frei war. 
> Ich kam von der Schule her und da hat es funktioniert. Als für mich grün wurde,  hatten die Fahrzeuge rot,  .... ABER keiner hielt an!
> Am Eingang standen zwei Lehrer,  die nur beobachteten.  Als sie merkten,  ich fotografiere,  telefonierten sie,  fotografierten auch,  und es wurden immer mehr,  aber keiner machte etwas.
> Für mich ist das typisch TiT! 
> Die Ampel wurde sicher als Second Hand gekauft und ohne Service und Wartungsvertrag. Und Gold war sicher dezentral für außerordentliche Wartung auch keines da. 
> ...


Die Loesung ist eigentlich recht einfach




> Wie macht man es besser?! Diese Schule ist neben dem Gericht, beide Komplexe zusammen sind von einem Straßenrechteck eingeschlossen. Kommt zB die Mutter aus Richtung Post,
> fährt sie bis zur Ampel, läßt das Kind links raus, fährt weiter und das Kind muß die Straße überqueren. 
> 
> Fährt die Mutter aber vor dem Block rechts und dann links, ist sie an dem Hintereingang, wo sie das Kind links rauslassen kann und ohne eine Straße zu überqueren, ist der Schüler im Schulgelände. Fährt sie weiter und zweimal links steht sie vor dem Haupttor(links) und ist schon auf dem halben Weg nach hause. Die von der anderen Seite kommen, fahren am Haupttor vorbei und lassen die Kinder links raus, ohne den Zebrastreifen zu nutzen, kommen auch die in die Schule. Wo ist das Problem? 
> 
> Ach ja, die Schüler mit Moped. Die parken nur noch direkt vor der Schule oder am Hintereingang und brauchen auch keine Ampel. Die Schüler die zu Fuß kommen wechseln schon lange vorher die Seiten. 
> Geht hier bei fast allen Schulen.
> 
> Eine nicht, die hat aber eine Brücke. Problem ist da der 7/11. Nach Schulschluß strömen da Hunderte hin, aber keiner mehr zurück zur Brücke, die rennen alle über die 6-spurige Highway! Lösung? 7/11 bekommt nur eine Betriebsgenehmigung auf der anderen Seite der Brücke.... 
> ...


Hier noch mal eine Zeichnung zu einer anderen Schule:


Die Eltern muessen angewiesen werden, dass sie immer die Schule so anfahren, wo sie ihr Kind auf der Seite des Einganges herauslassen koennen. (Siehe gruene Pfeile) DANN braucht es ueberhaupt keinen Fussgaengerueberweg oder Ampel!!

Wichtig ist dann auch, die Fahrer sagen etwa 100m vorher, alle die Schuhe an, Rucksach auf, Muetze auf, ... dann haelt das Fahrzeug an der Haltelinie, die Lehrer oeffnen die Tuer und 1-2-3-... sind alle draussen. Tuer zu und der Naechste.

----------


## Siamfan

Siehe auch hier:



> Der hat hinten etwa 6m überstehen. 
> Anhang 14543
> 
> Anhang 14544
> Ich halte das für sehr gefährlich!!! 
> Der schwenkt beim Rechtsabbiegen mit dem Hinterteil, 
>  voll in die Spur links daneben. 
> Klar,  der fährt langsam,  aber eas hilft das,  wenn da einer schnell auffährt. 
> Da ist 6m tief keine Stoßstange,  die mit Knautschzone,  Sicherheitsgurt und Airbag des Gegenfahrzeuges für die Entschärfung von Auffahrunfällen sorgt. 
> ...

----------


## Siamfan

Jetzt mal was positives! 

Dieser Hund nutzt zielstrebig,  wissentlich,  immer wieder die Fußgängerbrücke vor einer Schule. 

Ich nenne ihn 'Cool-man'! 
Es gibt aber noch andere.  Ich habe sie oft dabei beobachtet,  heute habe ich es gefilmt:



Solch vorbildliches Verhalten, zeigen nicht mal alle Lehrer der Schule!

----------


## Siamfan

DAS ist 'NORMAL' in TH!!!!

Es gibt keine Grosskehrmaschinen , mit denen die Strassen gereinigt werden.
Der Dreck verfaehrt sich ueberwiegend selbst. 
Das ist in DACH nicht anders.

Aber der Dreck am Strassenrand muss aufgenommen werden.

Muss man als Mopedfahrer, wenn man ueberholt wird und der hat Gegenverkehr, da rein, endet das fast schon sicher mit einem Unfall.
Findet die Polizei dann einen Toten und dem ist die LaoKhao-Flasche in der Hosentasche zertruemmert (weil er keine Einkaufstasche bekommen hat) und es riecht nach Alkohol, ist das die Unfallursache und fertig.


In Linkskurven wird der Dreck in der Regel verfahren, ABER in Rechtskurven wird es absolut heftig!
Einfach mal darauf achten, auch als Autofahrer! Da liegt bis zu 15-20 cm hoch Schotter und Strassendreck auf dem Seitenstreifen!
Wird man da durch zwei LKWs im Gegenverkehr reingedraengt, wird es sehr, sehr gefaehrlich!! 

Mit Einachsschleppern ("motorisierter Wasserbueffel"), der statt Radachse eine Reinigungsbuerste drin hat, kann man die Kurven und Seitenraender gut reinigen. Schneller geht es mit Unimog mit entsprechenden Anbaugeraeten.

Egal wie, es MUSS da was passieren!!!

----------


## Siamfan

Wieder weg! 
Aber diesmal war ich schlauer und habe eine Kopie 
 gemacht. 




> ...
> Ob da nun der Straßenrand gefegt ist oder nicht, ...


Naja,  ... TH hat angeblich immer noch 25.000 Verkehrstote jedes Jahr. 

Davon sind bis zu 80% Kinder,  aber auch über 70% Krafträder. 
Es geht hier nicht um das Fegen der Straße in der geschlossenen Ortlage. 
Da fahren die hier mit einem Straßenwaschwagen durch,  womit sie auch unter den parkenden Autos reinigen können. 
Aber außerhalb könnten damit 1.000 und mehr Verkehrstote (~800 Kinder)/a alleine in TH verhindert werden. 
Würde in D da ein Mensch zu Schaden kommen,  gäbe es Klagen auch wegen unterlassener Verkehrssichungspflicht. 
Wer in D lebt und dort auch überhaupt  kein Kraftrad fährt,  oder seine Kinder,  dem mag das wo vorbei gehen. 
Aber mein Sohn macht dieses Jahr den Führerschein. 

Hier in TH gibt es Expats,  die sagen,  es muß eine Fahrschulpflicht her"DANN"gibt es weniger Verkehrstote. 
Die Fahrschulen werden ganz sicher nicht die Straßen reinigen. 
Ich habe hier viele Todesfallen aufgezeigt. 
Beseitigt man diese Ursachen,  gibt es weniger Tote,  auch Kinder.
Viele dieser Fahrschulpflicht-Forderer nehmen billigend in Kauf,  es gibt weiterhin vermeidbare Tote. Technisch könnte ich hier jetzt eine Umfrage anhängen,  wer die Rückstellung von Sofortmaßnahmen unterstützt,  bis man die Fahrschulpflicht,  für die man bis heute noch kein Konzept hat, durchgesetzt hat. Aber das ist mir auch zu blöd,  wenn nur 2-3 antworten (oder können auch Leser abstimmen?) .
In TH darf nach den mir vorliegenden Gesezten, jeder erfahrene Fahrer schulen. Das ist weltweit in vielen Ländern so.

----------


## Siamfan

> ...
> Damit kann man das Teil an den jeweils inneren Stäben der beiden Nackenstützen einhängen. 
> Damit wäre das,  was man im Video sehen kann,  mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zu verhindern. 
> Ob es so ist,  und andere Gefahren bestehen,  sollten geeignete Fachleute prüfen und entscheiden. 
> Anhang 14018
> 
> Natürlich ist es besser,  das Kind in einem alters-und größengerechten Kindersitz auf der Rückbank anzuschnallen. 
> ......


Ich habe das Teil verlängert und auf Wunsch der Eltern eingrbaut. 

Sieht etwas blöd aus,  weil der Beifahrersitz,  voll zurück on Liegestellung ist und die Fahrerin sehr schmal ist. 

Diese Konstruktion braucht es eigentlich nicht

Es braucht nur ein stabiles Metallrohr,  das die Kopfstützen überbrückt. Darüber wird von einer aircon ein passender Isolierschlauch drüber gezogen und dann mit den zwei Kabelbindern befestigt. 
Richtig,  ein Behelf,  aber immerhin besser als nix!

----------

